
Zoom's Achilles Heel - sameer_singh17
https://medium.com/breadcrumbs-guiding-startups/zooms-achilles-heel-843d78ffedcc
======
sameer_singh17
Slack and Zoom's business model are often conflated, but they are very
distinct in reality. Slack is built on network effects, while Zoom is built on
virality. This also makes Zoom far more vulnerable.

